# First car ride.



## crystalblaze (Feb 23, 2013)

Hiya everyone,
I am getting my hedgie on Friday, and it takes me an hour and a half to get over to the breeder, how would I be able to make the journey safe and less stressful for my 8 week old hedgie.


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

What are you planning to bring him back in? Do you have a carrier? I had almost as long a ride home with Alfred, and even had to keep him in my office all afternoon before going home.

I put him in a cat carrier stuffed with Fleece, and the breeder gave me a little blankee from his own cage for a familiar comforting scent. He pretty much just burried deep in there and slept the whole time.

Make sure to strap the carrier to your backseat with the seatbelt (not in the front seat, it can be distracting for the driver and you don't want him to be exposed to the air vents), and that the car is hot enough, if it's cold where you are. Don't put him on the floor where it'd be too close to the heating vents (plus it's noisy there).

When you get home, put him in his new house and let him alone for a bit to get used to his new environment and get comfortable. I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## crystalblaze (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you for your help, I have a rabbitish sized pet carrier for her and I am going to put an old tee-shirt of mine and her sleeping bag in there, I will bring some food and water with me. Yeah she will be strapped in beside me in the back seat (I don't drive.)
Thank you again for your help,
Crystal


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

sounds like you're good to go!


----------



## crystalblaze (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you, I cant wait only two days to go! 
Crystal


----------

